# Small Stream Action



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

After reading the planting reports, my brother-in-law and I decided to head to Farmington Pond to see if we could catch a few planter-bows on the fly rod. We got there in the late morning and had zero luck, which seemed to be the popular theme of all of the anglers there. When the pond failed to satisfy, we decided to head up the canyon for some small stream action. I have a special spot up high in the canyon I usually hit in the summer, but due to time and the fact that my spot was still covered in snow, we decided to spend a half an hour down low. Well we hit a few plunge pools and scored some Farmington Gems. Beautiful colors! At one point I was flipping my fly beneath some overhanging branches and saw my indicator stop, then start moving against the current....not wanting to get snagged in the branchs above, I set the hook a little lighter than usual. Well for about 2 seconds I felt the weight of a fish that for sure didn't belong in that stream. As you might've guessed, and most likely becasue I failed to set the hook deep enough, he got off. I love small streams and they are always a good choice when wanting to rid yourself of the notorius skunk.
[attachment=2:3fqtm06l]Smaller01.jpg[/attachment:3fqtm06l]
[attachment=1:3fqtm06l]Smaller02.jpg[/attachment:3fqtm06l]
[attachment=0:3fqtm06l]Smaller03.jpg[/attachment:3fqtm06l]
Until next time...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, little wild bows are great. I've got a hankerin' for some of those in a little spot I know...

I'll have to wait a couple of weeks though.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool beans, those are some pretty little bows. Great colors for sure. Too bad the pond didnt produce, theres some big boys in there. Like you said, theres also a few bigger fish in that stream as well. Thanks for sharin!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice pics, that's neat hitting those little streams and hooking up like that.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I love the colors on those fish! I love small streams, too. I'm down south, and will likely never fish that creek. But the small ones Utah County-and-south are nice, too.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow nice fish! Love the colors as well! Are wild rainbows typically that spotted or is that specific to a certain strain of rainbows?


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Jitterbug said:


> Wow nice fish! Love the colors as well! Are wild rainbows typically that spotted or is that specific to a certain strain of rainbows?


I'm not too sure. I'm no expert on trout, but it seems the smaller they are the more colorful they are. The bigger ones still have good color, but the spots seem to fade away, or maybe they stay the same and the fish just gets bigger!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

The par marks usually fade away...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, the parr marks are a juvenile trait that usually fades off over time. 

They make catching the little ones worthwhile.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, I've always wondered why those marks are on some of my rainbow colored plugs I use for bass. So why are they called "par" marks?


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

hate Stream fishing.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Meaningful post dude!!!


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

trying not to look stupid, but I thought those fish were awfully dark. then I seen this article www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=6338134 they don't look much different to me than your fish. in any case nice catch


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's because rainbows and cutts are somewhat closely related. Juvenile salmonids tend to look similar. Brookies and browns also show parr marks in their earlier stages of life.

The fish in the original post are rainbows, whereas the fish in your article is a cutthroat. They can be hard to tell apart until you train your eye a bit.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Emerald2008 said:


> hate Stream fishing.


trust me the confidential reports are not much different than the real reports, keep it up you'll get your 50 soon.


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice pictures!! I have tried the farmington pond before and got skunked too. Never thought to go up the stream. Do you have to go up very far? and do the trout get any bigger than the small ones you caught?


----------

